# Hedgehogs = Grumpy Poop monsters?



## hirsch (Aug 3, 2015)

So I'm trying to do my due diligence on hhs before I consider buying one more than I already have.

My first question is regarding poop. Based on various blog posts I've read it seems like they like to poop and run, so cleaning their feet is necessary along with cleaning their poopy wheel. Is that accurate? Also I've read that they like to poop on their owners often when they're being handled. Is that correct?

Second - I'm so confused on the behavior of these guys. So i understand you have to bond with them through daily handling, which I can handle. But it seems like sometimes these guys are super grumpy and never liked to be handled, and other times people seem to get along with them super well. What's the deal? I've read so many conflicting things.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Hedgehogs are all unique. That's the fun  

Yes, they do poop while they run, which is most often on their wheels. Some hedgehogs have issues with having poopy feet and will require regular foot baths. Some hogs are neater and clean their own feet. 

Some hedgehogs will poop on their owners (or whoever happens to be holding them, anyway), but there are several reasons why that might be. Babies poop a lot. Like, a lot. So getting pooped on will definitely happen from time to time. Adults tend to hold it better. Some will only poop in their cage, some will poop whenever they feel they need to go. Some owners accidentally train their hogs to poop on them by putting them back in their cage when it happens. They start associating pooping with getting put back in their home and thus do it habitually. So age and personality play a huge roll in how often you may be used as a toilet.

As far as behavior, again, just depends. Hedgehogs are not friendly by the average persons expectation of a friendly pet. There are rare exceptions, but in general to the normal person they seem very grumpy and maybe even aggressive. Hedgehogs will never be overtly affectionate. They will never act happy to see you. They will hiss, huff and puff, do their darndest to poke you, and may even try to bite. However, with time and patience, they grow used to you and start tolerating your nonsense. They may even catch themselves enjoying getting their oh so soft tummies rubbed. Eventually, if you keep at it and don't become discouraged, a hedgehog becomes a sweet little friend to hang out with. They'll make you laugh with their little antics, and melt your heart with their cuteness. Some hogs will always be grumpier than others, but that's ok. We love them just the way they are.


----------



## hirsch (Aug 3, 2015)

So it's similar to just a lottery then?


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Lol, ya, kinda. They're all individuals, just like people. They have their own personalities and silly quirks. We can generalize about them quite a bit, but when it comes right down to it, no two hedgehogs are exactly alike.


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

It's also important to note that, _in general_, what you get out of a hedgehog is greatly affected by what you put in.

A vast majority of the posts I see both here and on Facebook that are lamenting a hedgehog's lack of friendliness and/or overabundance of grumpiness are from new and/or impatient owners with unrealistic expectations. They don't realize those cute pictures they see on Instagram and those cute videos they see on YouTube are most likely the 100th take of a hedgehog that's been handled extensively for months and may even exhibit behavior that is no way typical for a hedgehog.

Here's the bottom line: It really can take months to develop a relationship with your hedgehog, and even then, as a prey animal, your hedgehog is most likely going to behave defensively to some extent on a regular (i.e. daily) basis. Babies from reputable breeders who work hard to begin socializing their babies as soon as it's safe to do so and who responsibly breed clean bloodlines for health (first) and temperament (second) are highly sought after because it's easier to bond with a socialized baby than it is an adult who may or may not come from a less desirable situation. (The latter is why rescuers might be deserving of sainthood.) But it still takes a lot of time and work, and the pay off will never likely be what most people think of as a typical owner-pet relationship.

The trick is loving the hedgehog in all stages. It's in being slightly amused when he huffs and tries to scare Giant You. It's in not being phased by getting poked or occasionally nibbled. It's in not being grossed out by doubling as the occasional toilet, cleaning a poopy wheel every single day, spot cleaning poop out of a cage, and keeping insects and other creepy crawlies in your fridge -- because those are all routine parts of life with a hedgehog. It's in the ability to delight in the little things -- like the time it takes him 5 seconds less to stop huffing when you approach his cage to take him out. It's in understanding the trust it must take for him to fall asleep on you, especially the first time he does it outside of a snuggle sack or other hidey hole. It's feeling like the King/Queen of the World when you realize _your_ smell is his "safe" smell or when he relaxes at the first sniff of your hands and moves toward them. It's being okay with having a thousand dollars tucked away somewhere and having it earmarked for taking him to the vet instead of taking yourself on a vacation. It's delighting in him being him -- in loving him even though he doesn't run to you or do tricks or even seem to like you most the time.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

There's a thread called "Behaviour Expectations" that's very good.

Also read the free book. Someone will link it--I'm not home right now.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Another point is obvious, but a consideration none the less. With each additional hedgehog comes additional expense, space and time.

I'm going to try and link to lizardgirls book..... Fingers crossed. http://www.westcoasthedgehogs.com/files/hedgehogbook/download.html


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

writergirlmel said:


> It's in being slightly amused when he huffs and tries to scare Giant You.


This was a real turning point for me, when I went from being terrified I was a terrible owner to just talking through all his huffing; "the more you huff the more I'm gonna cuddle you until you like it"


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

My phrase was always, you are a pound I weigh.... More than you.


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

Mine's, "Oh hush, you cute little sea urchin, you."


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I always say "one huff for yes, two huffs for no". :lol:


----------

